# Wanting to relocate to Rome



## mama

Hi to all.. I am wanting to relocate to Italy this year, preferably to Rome but realise it may not be immediate! 

I have been wanting to for the past 10yrs but things have got in the way & now that I am free from restrictions in the UK, the time is right. I have researched as much as possible & still doing so but as many of you are already living the dream/ reality of life in Italy who better to turn to for inside knowledge & advise. 

I am a qualified counsellor & am in the process of converting my qualifications for use in Italy. I am intending to see hopefully English speaking clients at first. I have googled and found they do exist in Italy... yippee for me , of course the intention is to counsel ALL once my Italian is good enough.. at the moment its just enough to get me by, if that! 

I am also going to take a TEFL course in teaching English in the hope that I can fall back on that too.

I have great friends in Chiavari (Genoa) Brindisi & Tuscany but my heart lies in Rome. So I am hoping to meet or talk to others there or who are hoping to relocate there in the near future. Please say hi, those in Rome 
I would like to be in Italy this September/October latest and will stay in Genoa Initially for a few months.

I have my codice fiscale but can you think of what else I may need to get before I go? There is so much conflicting responses to what paper work is needed! My Italian friends say I don't need residency as we are EU but some websites say you do.:confused2:

Much has happened for me in the last year & I need to move on with my life & FINALLY make the move to Italy.. I know that 'the grass isn't greener' on the other side & there can be obstacles & the actual daily living is different so would really appreciate all your advise.

On top of that I am a great friend, true, loyal & a heck of a lot of fun... Look forward to hearing from you all.

Ciao for now Mama


----------



## racheyadz

mama said:


> Hi to all.. I am wanting to relocate to Italy this year, preferably to Rome but realise it may not be immediate!
> 
> I have been wanting to for the past 10yrs but things have got in the way & now that I am free from restrictions in the UK, the time is right. I have researched as much as possible & still doing so but as many of you are already living the dream/ reality of life in Italy who better to turn to for inside knowledge & advise.
> 
> I am a qualified counsellor & am in the process of converting my qualifications for use in Italy. I am intending to see hopefully English speaking clients at first. I have googled and found they do exist in Italy... yippee for me , of course the intention is to counsel ALL once my Italian is good enough.. at the moment its just enough to get me by, if that!
> 
> I am also going to take a TEFL course in teaching English in the hope that I can fall back on that too.
> 
> I have great friends in Chiavari (Genoa) Brindisi & Tuscany but my heart lies in Rome. So I am hoping to meet or talk to others there or who are hoping to relocate there in the near future. Please say hi, those in Rome
> I would like to be in Italy this September/October latest and will stay in Genoa Initially for a few months.
> 
> I have my codice fiscale but can you think of what else I may need to get before I go? There is so much conflicting responses to what paper work is needed! My Italian friends say I don't need residency as we are EU but some websites say you do.:confused2:
> 
> Much has happened for me in the last year & I need to move on with my life & FINALLY make the move to Italy.. I know that 'the grass isn't greener' on the other side & there can be obstacles & the actual daily living is different so would really appreciate all your advise.
> 
> On top of that I am a great friend, true, loyal & a heck of a lot of fun... Look forward to hearing from you all.
> 
> Ciao for now Mama


Hi there!! i will be moving to Rome early september too and i am finding great difficulty in finding websites to help me with the move. my italian isnt great either, i have been learning for a little while and i know living here will help out a great deal but I am very nervous. Maybe we could catch up and help each other out? Im not sure how old you are? where in the UK are u from? hope you get this message as this is my first time on here  ciao for now


----------



## Clive in Abruzzo

Buttati mama! Non c'è niente da perdere....


----------



## mama

Hi Rachel

Well lucky old us hey... Well I am living in London at present (NW) . October is hopefully when i am able to finally move to Italy... still have a few things to put into place before then. So you are in Aus currently WOW and then to Italy, what a globe trotter.. Age wise Rachel well lets just say that I have 3 kids in there 20's haha but I think this matters not!!

Its always good to have a cross section of friends. I am not new to Italy.. I have been going for a number of years now so feel fairly comfortable there. Excited & yes a little nervous but that is good.It would be great to keep i contact and give each other support for sure. What work do you intend to do when your there or do you have to find work? How about somewhere to stay? If there is anything you would like to know, please ask.. I know a few things but still gaining knowledge also.

Take care Ma


----------



## racheyadz

mama said:


> Hi Rachel
> 
> Well lucky old us hey... Well I am living in London at present (NW) . October is hopefully when i am able to finally move to Italy... still have a few things to put into place before then. So you are in Aus currently WOW and then to Italy, what a globe trotter.. Age wise Rachel well lets just say that I have 3 kids in there 20's haha but I think this matters not!!
> 
> Its always good to have a cross section of friends. I am not new to Italy.. I have been going for a number of years now so feel fairly comfortable there. Excited & yes a little nervous but that is good.It would be great to keep i contact and give each other support for sure. What work do you intend to do when your there or do you have to find work? How about somewhere to stay? If there is anything you would like to know, please ask.. I know a few things but still gaining knowledge also.
> 
> Take care Ma


im sorry i had no idea there were replies!! im sorry. we should definately keep in touch, are ur children moving with you? i have been working as a dental nurse for eleven years now so hopefully sometime in the near future i would like to do that in italy but i understand that i probably wouldnt be successful getting a job there with my italian as it is. so aswell as italian, im studying 'Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages so that i can teach english there to give me a head start, ive also applied for jobs as an au pair but i understand that there isnt a lot of money involved in this. Im finding it hard to find information on accomodation and as i dont know what job ill be doing then i dont know how much rent i can afford, how close to live to the city or even if i should look outside the city. although im very excited, im also quite scared that i have no idea how to sort any of this out ha but im sure ill get there!! so any help will definately be appreciated. but ill be looking at some sort of share accomodation  thank you so much x


----------



## mama

Clive in Abruzzo said:


> Buttati mama! Non c'è niente da perdere....


Hi Clive.. Thanks for the message. I will try to throw myself into it all & with the support of others will get there. My friend in Genoa is going to start looking for work for me & i will continue also. So how long have you been in Italy? was it a desire or are you there due to work? I would love to hear how you first found things when you got there.
Have a great weekend Ma


----------



## mama

racheyadz said:


> im sorry i had no idea there were replies!!
> 
> Hi Rachel
> 
> A dental nurse hey... A job I did a long time ago!! Yes you will find getting that work hard there, as it is all about the language. I would suggest you find out about converting your qualifications to the Italian equivalent. This is what I am doing and it will save you time, when you choose to pick up on your career again. I have details for a website that may help with this but i will need to look for it for you and will pass it on It tells you what you need to do.
> 
> I looked at accommodation in Rome and flat share. You can pay from 400-500 euro's per month which is not bad..You may have to find 2 jobs initially. You probably can look just outside of Rome but it may be expensive to travel in to work. Its good that your teaching English as you will always find work doing that. My friend in Genoa started this way & now she has a great job in a school..she had no qualifications at the beginning.
> I am still set to come in October if all works this end as i need to have all things sorted in the UK also, this is why im doing it all now. That would be my advise to you..keep doing your research & look at sites for Rome. There is a good site that advertises jobs called "wanted in Rome' you can advertise for work on there & also look at job's offered.
> 
> I wish i was coming straight to Rome...but in order to have the support I will stay with friends first. It would be good to do a flat share,still an italian Roomy may be good as you will get help with the language.
> So Rachel anything else i might be able to help with let me know.
> 
> Have a great weekend.. Ah the kids are all adults and have their own things going on, so will be alone...still saying that my daughter has hinted she may want to come


----------



## Lotty J

*Are you there?*

Hi Mama,

I noticed your post is from a year ago and wondered if you are still on this forum? I am about to qualify as a counsellor in the UK and will be looking to move to Italy in 2 years time.I would love to chat about your experience of moving out there, finding work etc. Please reply if still active, any info greatly received!
Kind Regards
Lotty


----------



## racheyadz

Hi Lotty I am still living in Rome I have been here just over a year so if you need any help or advice just let me know 

Mamma did you move here??

Rachel


----------



## Lotty J

Hi Rachel,

Thatd be fab! I don't really know how this forum thing works..could I somehow add you and pm you?

Lotty


----------



## racheyadz

haha neither do i
are you on facebook?


----------



## Lotty J

Yup: Charlotte Louise Jacobs


----------

